# enjoy your freedom



## banqueteer (Feb 8, 2001)

Be sure to take the time now to enjoy life to the ......Your at the age where you can make your own decisions and have some freedom to experiment with life. My husband and I have been married 26 years. We were married at 17 and 18 and had a little one shortly after. It's been a great marriage and I guess I've grown up with the kids. But I've really pushed to them to do their traveling and education first and work on their individualism. After your married there is a lot of sharing your money, decisions, time,......everything... I have never regreted anything, but I'm glad my kids are in college, traveling, and learning about themselves...Getting married is a long commitment...Take it seriously


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Enjoy your freedom...and plan for retirement. It's something that younger people, first timers in the work force don't even consider when accepting jobs. Which prospective employer gives you the best 401K (safe and accountable...Unlike Enron). Which one matches savings and gives incredible health benefits? I used to accept jobs based on salary but adult life (read: having dependents) teaches you that there are other considerations than the figure in the "amount" space on the paycheck.

It's a rare couple who married young and stayed together. You must have what it takes. Hats off to you.


----------



## banqueteer (Feb 8, 2001)

This thread was to be posted as a reply to April02's " Just for fun..when did you get married"....I must have posted as a new thread


----------



## starlite (Feb 9, 2002)

LOL...it isn't just me!!! :bounce:


----------

